# YouTube MultiStream - Watch multiple YouTube streams on a single page



## Alexandre Hbn (Apr 2, 2021)

Alexandre Hbn submitted a new resource:

YouTube MultiStream - Watch multiple YouTube streams on a single page - A simple website that allows you to watch multiple YouTube streams at one time.



> YouTube MultiStream is a website allowing to watch several streams at the same time. This can be useful if your favorite streamers are playing together or if you are following an e-sport competition for example.
> 
> Updates are already planned to add new features to the website.
> If you have any suggestions, don't hesitate to send them to me via the contact form or directly here.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

